# Fulfillment co. with API that allows for complete customization of user experience?



## jaacob (Jan 6, 2008)

(First: thanks for the great resource, I've learned a lot browsing through these forums.)

Does anybody know of / can recommend a t-shirt fulfillment co. that offers an API that allows for full control of the user experience? It seems the Zazzle and PrintMojo APIs / scripts require me to pass of the customer at the checkout stage. I'd rather not subject my users to the disjointed experience of going from my site to theirs and back again.

I've got no problem letting the fulfillment co. actually handle the checkout bits if they so require, but I want to control the user's experience from A to Z.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jinxren (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Jacob.

I'm new here, but I just thought I'd pipe up and say that if you come across anything that allows people to design on line that doesn't result in the customer skipping like a stone across the internet, let me know. 

It seems that's the conundrum. Ideally, you want the neat Api that attracts interaction with the site, but eventually, they'll all end up off site - likely to get caught up on zazzle, printmojo or customINK.

I guess the only solution, is to take orders through your site, and then to pass them off to the fullfillment service.

But if you're running a business, that requires precious and expensive time, and you'll have to set up a relationship with the service to make it financially worth while ie: so you can make a profit. 

As for me, I'm trying to set up a site that allows users to create their own shirts, with the content of other users. This leads to a three way profit split between my company, the content provider, and the printing service, at which point, no one will really benefit, as mark up needed to create revenue would be much too high, and sales would fall.

I think overall at this point, that sending them off site is the lesser of the two evils. The only other option, is to design the API on your own. And from what I've learned, it's about a three week process for any good graphic/digital designer.

So if you hear anything, let me know. It would save me a headache and a half as I'd be less likely to be nickel and diming it for all my efforts.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually, you can heavily customize a Cafepress store and integrate it into your website with this CPShop script.
On the surface, you're pretty much integrating your Cafepress store into your website and few people can tell if they're focused on shopping.

If you want more than that, you should setup your own POD company called Jaacob-Print.com or something.


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

Printfection is in the process of developing a full-featured API that will do much of what you're asking for. Plus, as a beta tester you'll help shape the future direction of the API.

We are now accepting applications for our upcoming beta test of the API. E-mail [email protected] with your name, contact info, and intended use of the API. This is the only way to get access to the beta.


----------

